# A cockatiel from Petco?



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

So while in Petco yesterday with my friend who desperately wants one, we saw a beautiful cockatiel reduced to $70 from $139 (because she has been there for 2 months). Whenever someone takes her out she screams and bites a lot. Obviously scared, I know. I don't think it's because she is vicious or anything. She came from a local breeder about a couple hours away, but I do not know them. My friend does not want a bird from a breeder because she hates that there are birds "trapped at Petco/Petsmart, etco" in these small acrylic enclosures. So she is favoring getting one from there, but nervous about it since she is not positive it will tame down. The bird is presently molting on the crest so I'm thinking it's about six or so months old. Because that is about when they have their first molt I think. I took a good look at her and she does look healthy for sure, nothing remotely suspicious or questionable.
Have any of you gotten a pet store bird from a chain that was not tame, that you had success with? I know there are a lot of experts on this forum and I really value the input from you. Would this be a bad move for her? I told her it could go either way and she is definitely taking a gamble. I know we can't feel bad for every bird in this situation but we had such a desire to take this bird out of there and put her in a cage with toys, etc. I'm really on the fence about what to tell her. Please advise. I told her I would be waiting for answers on here and would get back to her. Any advice or experience with this situation greatly appreciated folks.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I am definitely NOT experience, but I can share our story. Taco came from Petland, a large chain pet store in Calgary, Canada. Petland treats their animals very well from what I have seen. Taco was scared and wasn't keen on being picked up, but she did not bite. We were told that she had only arrived there a week or two before we took her home, and she was very young,about 2 ish months, maybe 3. She is now very tame and very bonded to us. She is a very loved member of the family. Although now she bites, LOL, but not hard and only because she is a rascal! People are going to say evrybird is different and I tend to have to agree. So not much help here except that I have shown large chain pet stores do have pets that can be tamed and become members of the family


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

That's definitely a positive experience. We will see. The bird is still there, I don't know when they reduced the price. So she may not last through the weekend. But considering she bites a lot maybe she will still be there. I want to hear more responses first though before I give her my feedback from here.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my first cockatiel at a generic pet store. He was in a glass enclosure, no perches or anything. I remember that they put him into one of those lunch paper bags for us to take home. Well, he absolutely hated hands and fingers and I could understand why. It seemed like he did not have too great of start at life. Anyway, he was a huge fear biter and every time he bit he would draw blood. He just hated people. But, through a lot of insistence, he warmed up to me. At first, he refused to let my hand near him. Then after a while he realized I was the food giver and most importantly the millet provider. Eventually he would come to me when I had millet. Took it slow from there, moving the millet closer to me and away from his cage. When I balled up my fist he would get on (with a few bites), and then from there, he learned that the finger was not there to hurt. From that point on, we were like best friends. I would bring him in after school (I was elementary at the time and this friendship continued until his death) and we would hang out until I went to sleep. He would just sit on my shoulder or knee and sleep or ask for head rubs. He was a great birdie who came a long ways from where he started. 

Point is, it will take a lot and I mean A LOT of work, time, and patience to get a fearful bird to become tame. But it is well worth it.


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Tiels are fairly easy to train. Just takes time. I personally have not purchased a bird from Petco but as with any bird you will want to quarantine for 30 days if you have other birds in the house.


----------



## FrostNBandit (May 29, 2014)

I've only bought one from a different spot than my other three. Bandit comes from a bird breeder who decided to get out of cockatiels but Duds, Doofy and Roscoe come from a breeder who operates a booth out of a flea market. His prices are way better than pet stores or breeders who I see on craigslist and hoobly.

I hate going into the big name pet stores and seeing birds that are 2 - 3x more than you can buy from a breeder and they are older and less likely to be tame at the time...that's not saying they cant be. I think with time and care any bird can be tamed.


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

In my experience, taming is more about dedication rather than where you get the bird. Rescues are the exception, because you don't know what kind of background (neglectful/abusive) the bird came from. Pet store birds can be just as wonderful as hand fed ones! Although usually they take more work. I got my Pumpkin from a local pet store...she bit a lot and hated us for 2 whole months. I worked with her every day and she became the sweetest little bird....snuggly and liked to take naps on my forehead, and never wanted to be without someone. Several of my budgies are also petstore birds and they are wonderful! I've had compliments from many people that they "have never seen a budgie that tame before". If you are willing to put in the work, not get discouraged, it is sooo worth it.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Very encouraging feedback, she will be happy to hear it. Maybe I will stop by the Petstore today to see if she is still there. If not, then it wasn't meant to be. But I think she will be, I will check after work.


----------

